# Recall #11231



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

I had mine done a couple of days ago and to be honest I can't tell any difference. If there was a hesitation with the A/C on before I didn't notice and I'm usually really picky (OK, anal) about that kind of stuff. The car is slower with the A/C on but all lower-powered cars are.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Welll....I have trifecta tune so I'm opting out of that one!!!!


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not sure what the weathers like were you're at, but here it's been over 100 degrees daily and the lack of power is very noticeable. I'm hoping that this helps a bit.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Welll....I have trifecta tune so I'm opting out of that one!!!!


lol you should be ine with the new file anyway


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks! I'll have them address this when it's in for its "freebie" first oil change.


----------



## csmock132 (Jun 3, 2011)

My 2011 eco has done this since day one and the dealership keeps telling me there is nothing wrong with it. Surges when accelerating. Worse with the air on.


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't really know if the reprogram has helped our not. It's my off week in our carpool and the weather has been cool by the time i get home. I'll let everyone know if it's improved any as soon as I can.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...was that possibly a "*Recall #11231*" or a "*TSB #11231*" or a "*PI #11231*", because I tried looking it up in *GMTech* and got no 'hits' whatsoever on the number *11231*.


----------



## Gm world class tech (Aug 20, 2011)

11231 is a service update and it expires witch base warranty


----------



## 2012ecoTOM (Sep 3, 2011)

Had mine done today, I noticed less throttle lag and the rpm's actually rise if I hit the gas pedal when trying to match rpm's while down shifting. didn't really rise before, I blamed it on the crappy throttle lag


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

2012ecoTOM said:


> Had mine done today, I noticed less throttle lag and the rpm's actually rise if I hit the gas pedal when trying to match rpm's while down shifting. didn't really rise before, I blamed it on the crappy throttle lag


How'd you get the dealer to do that? I can't persuade my local dealer to even look it up.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

sciphi said:


> How'd you get the dealer to do that? I can't persuade my local dealer to even look it up.


Your dealer won't look up a recall for you? Maybe I'm misunderstanding you but if that's the case then they should no longer be your dealership. That's absolutely ludicrous BS they are giving you. All they have to do is input your VIN in the computer to see if your car is affected by the recall. If you PM me your VIN I can do it right now.


----------



## 2012ecoTOM (Sep 3, 2011)

I took mine in for an oil change, service checked the vin, came up that it needed the recall, recall performed


----------



## Ruger (May 21, 2011)

Is this for '11 or just the '12?


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ruger said:


> Is this for '11 or just the '12?


Also curious about this.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Google doesn't find anything with that number except this thread.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Ruger said:


> Is this for '11 or just the '12?


It is just for some early 2012 models.



Dale_K said:


> Google doesn't find anything with that number except this thread.


Unless somebody reposts the info somewhere else, Google cannot search GM's website where all this info is listed.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

good to know, gonna ask my dealer when time prevails ;p


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> It is just for some early 2012 models.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless somebody reposts the info somewhere else, Google cannot search GM's website where all this info is listed.


June 2011 manufacture date would be early for the 2012 model year correct?
Don't have my vin handy this second.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> June 2011 manufacture date would be early for the 2012 model year correct?
> Don't have my vin handy this second.


Yes, that is early in the model year. I got your PM and like I said in there it shows no field actions but the odd thing is, your car was built the day after mine (your's was built on 6/23) and doesn't need the reprogram. Looking at the specs on your car, we have the same thing......Eco with the manual. Mine needed it where your car did not. Not sure why but in reading the actual campaign from GM is says "some" 2012 MY Cruzes with the 1.4 turbo.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^^^^very informative person thanks for the assistance!


----------

